# Lost 2 Carlisle Oars 8/19/12 in Westwater



## Livinforever (Jul 5, 2012)

Both my yellow carlisle's shot out of the towers crossing the lateral in skull. We high sided our way down into Skull where we were tossed from the boat but it didn't flip. Quick recovery in the room but both oars were gone quick. 

Rest of the trip kicked ass! Very hot though bring your motor.

I'm Going to Live Forever!!!!


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

Use 3mm oar leashes and the sticks won't leave your rig


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

If someone finds them, they will probably find a few hundred more in the same spot


----------

